# Used car purchase



## Alan164 (Dec 19, 2020)

Having just recently moved to Paphos area does anyone recommend a good used car dealer in the area that they have had a great experience with. I wish to purchase one as we are renting at the moment.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Honda garage near the big Papantonio in town. We bought two used vehicles from them and found them really helpful and friendly.


----------



## Alan164 (Dec 19, 2020)

Thankyou Veronica I will certainly have a look. Merry Xmas


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would recommend Simon Emery. I have bought and sold cars with him.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Contact details might help.


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats true...... for anyone who can’t google then it’s ...
tel: 99315649
Also on FB, just search.


----------



## Alan164 (Dec 19, 2020)

I am Gooling do not do FB many thanks anyway.


----------

